# Competitive dance...



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

and those skimpy little outfits. Currently my kids are attending a dance school that does not enter competitions. It is a very technical and serious dance school. They both love dance but are both getting bored with just the technical side of things and both have expressed an interest in entering competitive dance. There are some other issues (like this dance school is majorly expensive yet we have less classes than other schools because ours take a month of for Christmas and two weeks off for March break and a ton of other times) so we are considering switching dance schools. I support my children entering competitive dancing (when they get a bit older) but I cringe every time I see those skimpy little outfits. Why must they wear such skimpy little things? And they seem to shake their booty a lot. Will my kids be....corrupted... from getting involved in this type of dance? I fear if I leave them where they are they will both quit because they are bored. My son wants to do jazz and acro and then hip hop when he's older and my daughter wants to do ballet, jazz, acro and then lyrical when she's older.


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

Are there any specialized clogging or Irish step dancing schools?


----------



## Mary (Nov 19, 2001)

Hey, I was thinking the same thing- Irish dancing. It doesn't get much more competitive than that and it is a wonderful dance. No skanky outfits, no sexual movements, but the girl's costumes are getting awfully gaudy.







I started at age 7/8 and quit at 18 when I went to college- couldn't give them both the time they needed. I will be starting my sons in it soon.


----------



## terrordactyl (Jul 19, 2006)

i really doubt they will be corrupted from the skimpy outfits, i wasn't


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Dance clothing allows them to move freely and allows their instructor to be able to see their students' bodies to make sure they're doing the movements correctly.

If your kids were into swimming would you be worried about the skimpy outfits?


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

You can't tell me costumes like this are necessary. The following photos are on a dance website.

http://community.dimensionsindance.c...2_itemId=11628 They look like mini prostitutes!

http://community.dimensionsindance.c...2_itemId=13326 No comments necessary

http://community.dimensionsindance.c...2_itemId=14451 The one in the middle is horrifying!

http://community.dimensionsindance.c...?g2_itemId=754 What kind of pose is that for a little girl and boy to be in?

http://community.dimensionsindance.c...?g2_itemId=811

http://community.dimensionsindance.c...?g2_itemId=802

There are more tasteful things they could wear that would allow them to move freely and allow the teachers to see their bodies. My kids ARE in swimming and they don't look like mini prostitutes. Have you ever seen competitive swimsuits? They are not two piece string bikinis.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

Limabean, I don't think you understand the kind of costumes she's talking about. Sure, dance students normally wear skin-tight leotards and tights for the reasons you stated. But for many styles of dance, the costumes for performances and competitions are like leotards with a few inches cut off here and there and sequins all over them. When these costumes are used in booty-shaking dances, I can understand feeling nervous about the implications.

I took tap and jazz when I was a teenager and didn't compete but did perform in costume a couple of times a year. My parents were a bit uncomfortable with the revealing costumes and pelvic moves. But it was just one thing in my life, balanced with other activities and influences that gave me reasons to value myself other than my shape and pelvic abilities.







The strength, flexibility, balance, and coordination I gained from dance all were valuable, and the pelvic experience sure came in handy during labor and when comforting my baby!









I think it's fine to let your kids pursue the kinds of dance that most interest them. If you get a chance to influence costume choices in a more-modest-but-still-cool-looking direction, go for it! But if the costumes are horrible, remember it's just a few hours of your kids' lives. Lots of other influences will balance them out.


----------



## maria423 (Dec 24, 2003)

A lot of the schools that specialize in competitive dance (at least the ones that *I've* seen, certainly not ALL of them) don't teach classical ballet well, so if that's something your children want to pursue, I'd encourage them to stay in their current school. The problem, of course, is that many schools that teach classical ballet well don't also teach the more modern forms of dance. I mean, they'll have "modern dance" and "jazz," but not the trendier (and usually accompanied by those skimpy outfits) types.

If they're bored, can they be moved to a more advanced class? Or take a few extra classes? Or help out with a younger class (and possibly get a tuition break as "payment")? This is all stuff that I've seen at my daughter's ballet school, the same place I went when I was a girl.


----------



## maria423 (Dec 24, 2003)

I wanted to add that if ballet is something your daughter is serious about, if she keeps going and practicing, she can eventually start dancing on pointe, which is very exciting and challenging. It takes years to get strong enough, but it is something she can work towards. And if she's going to do it, you want her at a good school (that specializes in classical ballet) so that she doesn't get hurt.


----------



## MyTwoAs (May 19, 2004)

The dance school my son attended had a "no bellies" rule. Costumes they picked for competition and recitals had to cover the belly. This dance school had both competitive dancers as well as the technical side of things (including a fantastic ballet program). Perhaps you can call around to the other schools to see what their policies are on costumes?


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EnviroBecca* 
Limabean, I don't think you understand the kind of costumes she's talking about.

You're right, and after looking at the photos she linked I can see why she's concerned. I guess they don't wear the same types of costume I wore 25 years ago, huh?


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

I grew up in competative dance...that's why dd wont. It's not only the costumes I am concerned with. Its the music, movement and theme of choreography that bugs me. When we went to competitions we would see little girls wearing skimpy, feathered, sequined two pieces, dancing to risque' (sp?) music. Their props were stools they were constantly straddling, and cigarettes on those long old fashioned holder things. THey were 7-9 years old.







No way will my dd be doing that.


----------



## diaperqueen (Nov 8, 2005)

The photos posted--are those from the school you are thinking of switching to? My dd is 15--she's been in dance since age 3, and the last 3 years she has competed. She has never worn anything like the costumes in those photos. It's doable to look "cool" and be tasteful at the same time--I would just be choosy about the dance school you decide to use.


----------



## Ersbett (Apr 7, 2007)

What about flamenco??' Are they any flamenco schools where you live?
To practice you will just will requiere a normal shirt and the special skirt, and the final outfit, is like this most of the time:
Outfits
i don't know what you think, those are the most traditional ones

But then I've seen some places here that use stuff like this:
http://www.samanthamo.com/shop/images/100_1539.jpg

What about it, the original outfits are not like this.

Is a beautiful dance, I don't take DD to classes mostly becuase I give them to her, I've dance flamenco since I was 3 years old, and I study for it soo maybe you should see.


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

No I won't switch to that school because they are really focused on competitions and because of the outfit. There is another school where the outfits look more tasteful but I don't know if I want to let them be involved in competitive. From the research I've been doing it seems it is like mommy2abigail says. I like the idea of them being involved in performance companies instead but only two schools do that and one of them is the one we already attend. It is a good school but it is much more expensive than other dance schools. For example the kinderdance is about $200 more a year and less weeks of instruction. I am very disappointed in the amount of breaks they've been taking. A month for Christmas, 2 weeks for March Break - its just ridiculous. Elijah is bored with the types of dance they focus on. There is another dance school that e-mailed me back last night that have a jazz/tap/acro combo class and she said there are nine 6 & 7 year old boys that do that and they also have an all boy breakdancing class. They also have all the other forms of dance. They don't seem to follow a specific ballet syllabus though and they do not so exams. They do enter competitions but I am not 100% positive that I should allow them do it based on the previously mentioned issues.


----------



## choli (Jun 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mary* 
Hey, I was thinking the same thing- Irish dancing. It doesn't get much more competitive than that and it is a wonderful dance. No skanky outfits, no sexual movements, but the girl's costumes are getting awfully gaudy.







I started at age 7/8 and quit at 18 when I went to college- couldn't give them both the time they needed. I will be starting my sons in it soon.

I think the wigs and the disgustingly gaudy costumes that have taken over the Irish dancing scene have ruined it. I learned step dancing as a kid, but never competed as my father felt the competition scene was just a money making racket. It's ten times worse now than it was then, so I wouldn't advise Irish dancing for competitive dancing.

How does a ridiculous curly red wig enhance a dancer's performance?


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

I think it depends on what you're looking for. The quality of dance at a lot of the highly competition-oriented schools is very low - when we first moved to Kansas and Rain was checking out different schools, she was really shocked at the lack of attention given to proper form and technique at some of the schools. We could see it even in the photos you sent. If your children want to become skilled dancers, they need a strong foundation. However, they're really took young for a lot of serious training anyway, and I think the focus in dance class for young children should be having fun without learning bad habits. If the current studio isn't providing this, maybe you could find somewhere that does... we've found that parks and rec or arts center stuff can be great fun and very cheap compared to a studio, and the costumes are generally simple because it's just about enjoying yourself.

dar


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

I am already worried about facing this with my daughter. She's SO active already, she LOVES music! There is one more "serious" dance school here and about a dozen that do the competitive more um, modern, stuff.

Honestly, the costumes, music, and dances are vlugar. Really. Very very vulgar. It's shocking to see four year olds dancing and dressed like little strippers...but that's what we have. I don't know how I'm going to explain to her that yes, every other little girl around here goes to one of those types of schools but she is just not. Sorry. No way.

I just wanted to add, I don't understand why the costumes have to be so skimpy (and I'm talking in this area, as I've been to a lot of stuff for my younger cousins or chidren of friends)...but why must they also be so UGLY??? They are CRAZY expensive, cheaply made, and just straight up ugly.


----------



## dancingmama (Dec 18, 2001)

I have danced my whole life. For me, dance is art. How on earth anyone decided it should be "competitive" is completely beyond me. Dance competitions??? I would not take any "studio" that did this seriously. Dance at a young age should be about the pure joy of movement. Performance is fabulous. But competing? No way. And the ridiculous costumes just seem to go along with the commercial, decidedly un-artistic nature of these so-called schools.

Well. I guess I feel kind of strongly about this!


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavenly* 
You can't tell me costumes like this are necessary. The following photos are on a dance website.

http://community.dimensionsindance.c...2_itemId=11628 They look like mini prostitutes!

http://community.dimensionsindance.c...2_itemId=13326 No comments necessary

http://community.dimensionsindance.c...2_itemId=14451 The one in the middle is horrifying!

http://community.dimensionsindance.c...?g2_itemId=754 What kind of pose is that for a little girl and boy to be in?

http://community.dimensionsindance.c...?g2_itemId=811

http://community.dimensionsindance.c...?g2_itemId=802

There are more tasteful things they could wear that would allow them to move freely and allow the teachers to see their bodies. My kids ARE in swimming and they don't look like mini prostitutes. Have you ever seen competitive swimsuits? They are not two piece string bikinis.

You've already decided. Why are you asking here? Discuss it with your children.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dar* 
I think it depends on what you're looking for. The quality of dance at a lot of the highly competition-oriented schools is very low - when we first moved to Kansas and Rain was checking out different schools, she was really shocked at the lack of attention given to proper form and technique at some of the schools. We could see it even in the photos you sent.
dar


Yep.

Competition is a money -maker.

Which is not to say it can't be fun...but what do your girls want? Personally, I had no issues whatsoever with those happy cuties or their costumes. They looked like they were having a blast. I can't tell you the horrible form I've seen in high school musical productions. (Some kids can dance well and som'e can't, but they are all participating in life and having a good & friendly experience). So many high school kids join in the drama productions but have never had a single dancing or singing lesson. There are enough that have so that the production can be carried nicely. It's about the participation, really. The process, not the product.

If they want to be professional dancers, they may need different instruction. If they want to have fun and move and have the excitement of travel and competition, it just might be the ticket.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

depending on where you live there are probably some schools devoted towards wholesomeness. and there is no way i would let my dds put on those costumes and spread their legs for an audiance (those pistures were awful. what the heck!)

I think you will have trouble finding a lot of serious school for kids their age though. we are talking a 5 and 6 year old right?

and as cheesy as it is if you children want something technical and fun I am going to second clogging. its kinda like irish step dancing (its a direct desendant). we preformed a ron and competed a bit, the outfits were reasonably modest, and there were workshops which were an absoulute riot.


----------



## Mary (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *choli* 
I think the wigs and the disgustingly gaudy costumes that have taken over the Irish dancing scene have ruined it. I learned step dancing as a kid, but never competed as my father felt the competition scene was just a money making racket. It's ten times worse now than it was then, so I wouldn't advise Irish dancing for competitive dancing.

How does a ridiculous curly red wig enhance a dancer's performance?

Choli, I totally agree with you on the wigs and costumes. I stepped out of the dance scene and when I returned I was shocked at the wigs. I was also suprised at how popular toestands became and how different the hardshoes are (mine don't give you any help whatsoever)!

When I danced ringlets were the big thing. I remember wishing I had them. Of course, I was from the South were dancing wasn't quite as big as back east and my hair will hardly hold a curl anyway. Maybe I stood out when we traveled for competitions. I was always understated- I did not have a rhinestone encrusted costume and I still managed to do well. I like to think that if I was young again and dancing, I would buck the system and stay more traditional and let the dancing speak for itself.

Needless to say, I still love Irish dance. There is a special place in my heart for it.


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

Just thought of something - Heavenly, I'm not sure of your religius background, but in our area there are explicitly Christian dance studios, and they all wear much more modest costumes - still sort of fancy and flashy, but not like the photos you saw. Here's one near us: http://www.culturehouse.com
and they were fine with non-Christians attending classes.

Dar


----------



## UptownZoo (May 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancingmama* 
I have danced my whole life. For me, dance is art. How on earth anyone decided it should be "competitive" is completely beyond me. Dance competitions??? I would not take any "studio" that did this seriously. Dance at a young age should be about the pure joy of movement. Performance is fabulous. But competing? No way. And the ridiculous costumes just seem to go along with the commercial, decidedly un-artistic nature of these so-called schools.

Well. I guess I feel kind of strongly about this!









I couldn't agree more. The competitive dance I've seen seems more like cheerleading (w/o the gymnastics) than dance. Cheerleading is a sport. Dance is an art. There are plenty of similarities, but they're not the same.


----------

